# How to delete Music downloaded on Kindle 2



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I want to delete the music that I downloaded on my Kindle 2.  I have no idea how to  go a bout this.    The reason is my memory if full and I still
want to add books.  I have a ipod so I do not need music on my kindle.  Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just hook it up to your computer via USB and drag the music files to the trash....They will immediately be deleted from the Kindle.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

And it wouldn’t hurt to do an Empty the Trash command before you eject the Kindle from the computer, either (and might help). I seem to recall instances where things didn’t actually get deleted until this was done. It may have been related to not dismounting the device before unhooking the cable.

Mike


----------

